# New CD



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

Congratulations to Mantha for getting her CD and Cookie for getting her CGC! Sounds like Mantha had a lot of fun!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

Yay! Congrats! This is wonderful news! You two look awesome together! 3rd is great!  Rally would be fun to pick up a few more easy titles. Congrats to Cookie for her CGC!!!! Did you get to see Cookie's CGC today?


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

Congrats Mantha from one old girl to another.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Congrats on the CD and to Cookie for the CGC!


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Congrats a fine accomplishment.


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## BriGuy (Aug 31, 2010)

Congratulations to you and Mantha! That's just what you needed after a rough week.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Congrats Janice!!!!

We need a title pic. 

ETA - And congrats to BriGuy and Cookie<:


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Congrats to you and Mantha. Especially glad things went well after the problems a few days ago. Congrats also to Cookie and BriGuy.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

I was so proud of Mantha. She was so happy and so waggy. And so proud of BriGuy and Cookie. I hope they go further! I needed a better ending to my ten days that started with an abscessed tooth and expanded into a totaled mini van....


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Congratulations  Sounds like she did great and she was happy to be in the ring with you!

Congratulations to BriGuy & Cookie as well !


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Sunrise, she did great by my standards..many more dogs than usual... It has been many years since I have been in a class with so many dogs....it was actually fun today as my Mantha has really nothing left to prove to me.. There were so many entires in the other classes, more like the old days....


----------



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

Just saw your post. Congrats on the CD title and its never too late as Mantha showed us. I hope you are not sore from your terrible accident and especially hope your dogs were not in the minivan.


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

Congratulations! Isn't it fun to go out and show our senior citizens? 

So sorry to hear about your accident, I hope you are recovering quickly!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

congratulations! Way to go!


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

HUGE CONGRATS to Team Mantha!!! :appl::appl:


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Congratulations to you and your shinning star.


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Way to get out there and show em! Big congrats ladies...
So sorry to hear about the tooth and van. Hopefully you are okay!


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

I guess it is never too late! Congratulations!


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

No, it is never too late... I had trained Mantha to heel, etc, as a young pup. She spent a lot of time in the breed ring... Then had pups... for the longest time, she considered "stays" optional. Then about a year ago, I decided to practice in earnest ...had my dear friend,Sherry Britton, who has two OTCH's help me. We worked off and on, also working with my Em... Then we lost our place to train this summer... Trained some off and on outside... Most recently, only trained in class...then it was,Thanksgiving, Chrismas, my son came home from college.... Mantha was wonderful on Saturday. Did a major,mess up,in the recall thanks to me who,changed it up at the last moment ...so she didn't know what to do....my fault.... Anyway, look forward to,future,titles with her descendants....


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Happy, four of my dogs were,in the mini van... Three adult girls and the puppy,Gabby., Gabby was in a crate,in the back, so,when the SUV hit,me, it pushed me into a tractor trailer,also,turning left... The side Gabby was on ran into the tractor trailer. Her crate was collapsed on five sides with glass inside the crate. She is very nervous in the car since that... I have ordered DAP spray to try to help her stress...


----------



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

Goodness!!! I bet you were desparate to get to your dogs.....Hopefully, Gabby will eventually get over the trauma although it may take you a long time.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

And Miss Mantha CD is in the current ORVIS catalog modeling a leather car hammock...


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

Here are the Celebrations current Orvis pictures! Mantha and Luna!


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

That would be half Grand aunt and her half grand niece or something like that.. Modeling is not easy and is very time consuming and oh yes, the pay is minimal for the effort....


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

Mantha's brother, George and half sister, Tiki. They are also in Orvis, playing tug in the toy section!


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Thank you Lucky Penny.... And Tiki is Luna's mom. That photo is ancient as it was taken before my son played U-14 soccer and he is now, 18.5 years....


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Congrats! I'm hoping to put my 9 yo boy in some of the new classes coming out this summer


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Jodie, I wish I had started Mantha earlier. She is so biddable, but at 10.5 years, I don't want to put a potential strain on her body. If I had taught her to jump,etc at a younger age, I wouldn't hesitate. So now, I have her granddaughter to work with. I may start working with her daughter and my Emmie is always a work in progress....


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I know what you mean about being careful, I know there's plenty of dogs out there still competing when they are older, but Conner always seemed older than he is and I don't want to risk an injury on him. The new classes have 1/2 jump heights, so I'm hoping he'll be able to handle a 12 inch jump just fine, but if not we did had an amazing few years competing together. Flip is built much lighter than Conner so hopefully it won't be as much of an issue for him.


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

Mantha is the Orivs Cover Dog!


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

Opps! Wrong picture! I have Penny and Luna up there!


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

Lets try this:


----------



## BriGuy (Aug 31, 2010)

Wow - quite a month for Mantha and now the Orvis Cover! I liked the picture of Luna too.


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

What a beautiful picture of Mantha. Has she done much modeling?

Also love the picture of Penny and Luna. . . they look like Christmas tuckered them out.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Mantha's mom, Cookie was a two time Orvis catalog model. Mantha's brother, George, also modeled for Orvis and Plow and Hearth. All three of them were/are so easy to work with...figure, they all had at least a CD and CGC enventually...the tricky part is that often you are doing a Christmas shoot in July and it is tricky to get a golden to shut its' mouth next to a rolling fire... I have my ways... Mantha and George's 1/2 sister, Tiki has been in Orvis and Plow and Hearth...and her daughter, Em was in SmartPak. It doesn't pay well for the time and then there is no guarantee that your dog makes it into the catalog. It has always been the same photographer who seeks them out...for the shoots. When Cookie first did it, there was not digital..it was all Polaroid to set the lighting etc. as wild as my dogs can seem when people first meet them, they have all had training.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Wow, the Celebration gang are super models! That is so wonderful! Congrats to all of you whose dogs modeled in the Orvis ads. They are so good looking! 

Congrats to Mantha too!


----------

